# 2008 Polaris RZR For Sale



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

$10,00.00 the way it sits...60" Moose county blade up front, and a homade 48" boxblade in back, #3500 lb Polaris winch in front, these tires and rims and stock RZR rims and tires, Polaris rear trunk, Polaris rear rollbar with amp and speakers for an I-POD, front and rear Polaris pre-runner bumpers, Polaris sport-roof, Polaris full windshield, and I'm sure I'm leaving something out...over $16,000.00 into it, reason for selling.......TWIN BOYS!!! Here are some pics.


----------

